# Rendering toward that goal Thy separate mind.



## daniel586

“Losing thy soul, thy soul
Again to find;
Rendering toward that goal
Thy separate mind.”

Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει με τη μετάφραση των υπογραμμισμένων στίχων; Ευχαριστω πολύ εκ των προτέρων για τη βοήθειά σας


----------



## ireney

Καλησπέρα. Μπορείς να μας πεις πιο συγκεκριμένα τι σε προβληματίζει στην μετάφραση; Πώς το μεταφράζεις εσύ;


----------



## daniel586

Καλησπερα Ireney. Δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος πως να το μεταφράσω (για να σου πω την αλήθεια), δεδομένου ότι η χρήση του rendering εδώ είναι αρχαική. Προκειται για ποίημα που γράφτηκε το 1865. Να φανταστείς ότι έχω ρωτήσει και Άγγλους και Αμερικάνους (που είναι και στη δική τους γλώσσα) και μέχρι τώρα δεν έχουν καταφέρει να με βοηθήσουν - είναι δύσκολο και γι' αυτούς να συλλάβουν το πραγματικό νόημα της πρότασης.


----------



## ireney

Χμμμ. Ποιητική μετάφραση δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω, αλλά το νόημα είναι πως πρέπει να στρέψεις τις σκέψεις σου, ή μάλλον το νου σου προς αυτόν τον σκοπό (προηγούμενες στροφές).


----------



## daniel586

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ ireney. Νομιζω πως αυτο που δινεις ειναι υπεραρκετο


----------



## ireney

Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, χρειαζόμαστε κάτι πιο δυνατό. Ίσως να αφοσιώσεις το νου.


----------



## daniel586

Πιο πολυ μου κανει κλικ αυτο που ειπες προηγουμενως


----------



## Helleno File

daniel586 said:


> ... Να φανταστείς ότι έχω ρωτήσει και Άγγλους και Αμερικάνους (που είναι και στη δική τους γλώσσα) και μέχρι τώρα δεν έχουν καταφέρει να με βοηθήσουν - είναι δύσκολο και γι' αυτούς να συλλάβουν το πραγματικό νόημα της πρότασης.


I'll risk an attempt at explanation rather than translation although Ireney has got it! Render is not very commonly used these days but generally means "give over" or "hand over" generally to a person.  To a mid-Victorian there would be a resonance with the Authorised Version of the Bible: "Render unto Caesar that which is Caesar's..." etc. (Note the archaic Biblical/poetic use of "thy" [your] on the next line.) So it is a more formal or elaborate giving of something, quite possibly abstract.  "Render towards" is an unexpected juxtaposition that signifies that the giving is a continuing process but never completed.

Putting the second sentence into a more natural order it reads "Rendering thy separate mind toward that goal" which is somewhat clearer. I take "separate mind" to be in opposition to an idea of "universal mind" unstated but implied in the paradoxical interplay of losing and finding one's soul again in the first sentence.

Without seeing the rest of the poem it is hard to be sure but I suspect the writer is expressing the developing deistic/pantheistic spirituality of the age.

But I wouldn't dare to try to translate it!


----------



## daniel586

Wow. thanks a lot for your effort Helleno File!


----------



## ireney

It's the feeling/meaning that is apparent in Helleno File's excellent explanation that made me search for something stronger than just "στρέφω". It's that "giving over"meaning that, as I see it, denotes a stronger dedication of the mind towards that goal that "στρέφω" implies. But not only is this a personal opinion, I suck big time at translating poetry so there's that


----------



## Helleno File

BTW The main modern use of the verb render is (appropriately here!) is translate or interpret, including musically. It is not as widely used as its two alternatives. An additional use has occurred to me εκ των υστέρων: as in "render fat" either industrially or in domestic cooking, which is to break down fat into its components (I think!) 

The noun "render" _may_ have a different etymology.  It is the standard word for a covering (often concrete) applied to an external wall made of brick or stone to make it look more attractive, including but not necessarily by being painted.


----------



## daniel586

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για τη βοηθεια σας. Να στε καλα παιδια


----------

